# How slow are you?



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I'm just wondering how slow everyone else is, we've literally come to a halt. I finished up a small job last Monday, did a tiny job today and the horizon looks bleak. People are sitting on their money, noone I know is spending money. 

I just hope things pick up a little bit, I don't expect to hit a home run but damn, getting on first base would keep my chin up. This time of year is always a tough out, hopefully March gets here real soon.


----------



## Msargent (Oct 30, 2008)

2 more days doing ceilings then month of feb taping . estimate hanging out that is difference between march/april booked vrs taking orders at dennys .


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I am so bored that I have resorted to submitting phony email requests to all my contractor friends.

I have been Ruben Obama in need of a Contractor to renovate a 6000Sf home in Georgetown all week. :jester:

They have all failed to see the humor in it.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

We are getting plenty of calls, but the estimating process is getting absurd. 

Today met with a nice gal, she's got a 150 sq foot bathroom, wants to put in a tile pan in the shower, granite counters, move a wall, all new tile everywhere, new fixtures everywhere, new cabinets etc... etc... 

Last year this was a $20,000 job all day long. She told me she had another estimate from a guy who was going to do it all himself, plumbing, electrical,tile, was going to make the cabinets from scratch... probably going to make his own thinset from some old beaver mud down by the river too...

$10,000 for everything. 

She doesn't seem to mind that he said it would take at least 6 weeks. I hope she won't mind when his 6 weeks turns into 12 weeks. :no:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

It is very slow, but there is work out there, you just gotta work 10 times harder to find it. I am handing out business cards and shaking hands so much people dont know if I wanna paint their house or be the next mayor.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

> I am handing out business cards and shaking hands so much people dont know if I wanna paint their house or be the next mayor.


Now that's funny.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> It is very slow, but there is work out there, you just gotta work 10 times harder to find it. I am handing out business cards and shaking hands so much people dont know if I wanna paint their house or be the next mayor.


That is really all it is. We all just have to take a deep breath and focus. 

Most of us did not have to work hard to get work for the last 5-8 years.

Now we do. So now its time to up the ass kissing factor, customer service skills and earn some customers.

I am a prick but now when I call some one an ass or tell them to stfu, I say it with a smile. They might be my customer next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

don't worry guys,

Obamessiah is in office so we have nothing to fear. 

after only 5 days in office, our tax dollars are already paying for abortions in 3rd world countries...for real. so much for taking care of the homeland.

to answer your question, it's slow all over. here in Chicago, almost every union painter that made their hay in new construction residential is sitting at home wishing they had some money.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

vandyandsons said:


> don't worry guys,
> 
> Obamessiah is in office so we have nothing to fear.
> 
> ...


After only a week in office, Obama's approval rating drops 15 points.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...proval-rating-plunges-shocking-15-points.html

It's beyond slow here...more like dead. Only thing to hope for is a strip mall coming up in about a month. Hopefully, it doesn't get cancelled like everything else around here.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Busy, but hearing horror stories all around. Bidding lots, and selling enough. Lost a two bathroom job today... other guy came in around half, or so the client says. I won't drop prices if I can help it, and don't want to compete, and am doing well for now, but only booked out around 2 months signed, and 6-8 months if you count the verbals and promises and probably's. Can't keep up with my promises right now, but don't want to hire more... I'm trying to stretch things out a bit until I see how it goes this spring.


----------



## Sportioli (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm dead in the water. Got to speak to 2 clients last week though. One selling the home, the other buying the home.

Of course keep in mind that I did just get the first year under my belt, so I guess all is not bad.. Well... Yeah it is LOL!

I have no idea what is going to happen with the economy, and neither do our clients, caution seems to be the word of the day, so I just keep plugging.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's a link to what is going on with Congress and Obama's cabinet folks like Mr. Riech check it out then ask yourself, Did I vote the right way

www.youtube.com/watch?v=opxuUj6vFa4



www.frankawitz.net


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

I did vote the right way. Problem is...I lost!


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Im dead, maybe three small jobs in the last 3
months and one of them bounced checks all throughy the holidays.
Again a few carrots buts no one wants to move forward. The back up money is fading and and the credit line is growing.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

I am so slow I have to work for a GC...he has a few prospects in the works, but I am beginning to wonder how much he is marking up and I don't think I would like the answer. 
Otherwise, I have always struggled even when the economy was booming. I would either lose work to the large painting companies with a multitude of workers, or I would lose out because 10 Mexicans were pricing waaaaay lower than I would.

Doesn't seem to have changed much really.


----------



## Sportioli (Dec 18, 2007)

Frankawitz said:


> Here's a link to what is going on with Congress and Obama's cabinet folks like Mr. Riech check it out then ask yourself, Did I vote the right way
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=opxuUj6vFa4
> 
> ...


Unbelievable! He's certainly not shy with his position on white male construction workers not getting a worth while share of those tax dollars.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I'm in the Louisville KY and Southern Indiana market, it's scary right now. When people are scared to spend their money, the economy just goes stagnent. We live in a consumer world where the economy is driven by the consumer spending their money and doing so in confidence. I got enough money to hang on for two more months, then it's a real crapshoot.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

We're used to having alot a free time in Jan. and plan for it. Trouble is that it started at the end of Nov. this time around. Seems most of our prospects were planning to finance their remodels with stock market earnings, bummer. We are looking at grant jobs to get us going again.

The good news is that we have talked with a number of clients we've worked with in the past and they are planning spring projects. Most of these contacts are normally noncompetitive. 

It's a good time to look at your business and make sure you have a plan. If I thought I was going down the tubes I might look for a scapegoat to blame, presidents are good targets. But for now I'll run my plan so I can take the credit for flourishing.

Despite the bad press the economy gets, I'm still optimistic that this year could be our best ever. One door closes, another opens.

I hope it goes well for everyone.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm getting buried in work
T and M 3 hrs. prep today... 3 hrs. clearing my 350ft. driveway tommorrow... @5 hrs. finish on thurs.
3 days=8 billable hrs. At my joke of an hourly rate of $30 I should be able to retire by the time I'm 190. Maybe if they don't compact the soil over me I can still pick up some side work cleaning my neighbors graves
Maybe I should learn to advertise..problem is I'm no salesman


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

monkey said:


> I'm getting buried in work
> T and M 3 hrs. prep today... 3 hrs. clearing my 350ft. driveway tommorrow... @5 hrs. finish on thurs.
> 3 days=8 billable hrs. At my joke of an hourly rate of $30 I should be able to retire by the time I'm 190. Maybe if they don't compact the soil over me I can still pick up some side work cleaning my neighbors graves
> Maybe I should learn to advertise..problem is I'm no salesman


The scary thing is you list yourself as a painter/carpenter.

I have never seen a cat/dog before either...

:laughing:


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

Slowed here but not dead yet. Did have a Gov. project get cancelled a couple months back and had to shake some trees just to keep busy. Got two est. to do this week and just four more sold.


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> The scary thing is you list yourself as a painter/carpenter.
> 
> I have never seen a cat/dog before either...
> 
> :laughing:


 Hi Wise Guy,
I was kind of making fun of my self!!
If I walked into an ongoing joke then please share so I can:laughing: with you at myself!
I can build my own casket and paint it too!
I can also attach your new purdy to the subfloor with 4 framing nails.:laughing:
If you are just busting the new guy then I can take it. read my intro.
see you around!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I did not vote for the man that is in office now, but I cannot believe that video is on the up and up.

Btw, a few days ago I talked with a guy that was doing some work on a rental he has. He told me about a couple of guys doing the painting. Whole house (2 coats on some if not all of it) $300! I didn't ask if it included the exterior. I didn't want to know. The conversation basically ended at that point.


----------



## Jer (Nov 13, 2008)

We havent been this slow since the early ninty's. Since november nothing but small jobs that I would have passed on a year ago.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

monkey said:


> Hi Wise Guy,
> I was kind of making fun of my self!!
> If I walked into an ongoing joke then please share so I can:laughing: with you at myself!
> I can build my own casket and paint it too!
> ...


*ASS:

*Welcome to the board!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah that video is the real deal I think we had better get use to it, cause what do you think was meant when he said he was going to spread around the Wealth I have managed to keep busy I just got two calls yesterday for estimates, But with all the snow we are getting up here(Double the amount we normaly get) I should start getting calls for water damage cause of the ice dams on roofs. The last time we had allot of snow like this I did $100,000 in repairs for that year. So who know like they say"Let it snow Let it snow":clap::clap:


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

"Let it snow Let it snow"

I know a guy here that in the past referred to rain as 'pennies from heaven'. I'm thinking that takes on a whole new meaning for him now.

Btw, up around 50's and 60's here yesterday. Snow this morning.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2008)

> I can also attach your new purdy to the subfloor with 4 framing nails.:laughing:


LOL
That was funny:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

monkey said:


> Hi Wise Guy,
> I was kind of making fun of my self!!
> If I walked into an ongoing joke then please share so I can:laughing: with you at myself!
> I can build my own casket and paint it too!
> ...


 
Nah, the wood split on the third nail. Gotta admit it was a good one though.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Man, it's ridiculously slow here in Southern Ind. We finished a job ten days ago and I haven't had one phone call since. I hope that phone starts ringing real soon or it's going to be real dicey financially speaking. And yes I spend thousands of dollars on advertising every year...


----------



## Stevelsc8721 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Slow*

We usually work through the winter, with a deck or two, a basement job or a few tree pruning jobs or garbage clean up of properties.

I watch the repo guys drive around my house looking for my truck , today was 16 times.

They can have my 97 Bronco but they woun't take it. 

They want the big prize. What a s--t way to make money, I wonder how many repo guys get shot at what they do

Need to catch up on the payments with some meaningfull work, it was warm today:no:


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I started my reside last monday and literally 15 different subs walked on to my job and offered to throw siding for 70 cents a foot.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

very slow here since the end of nov, couple of small jobs phone keeps ringing but there mostly bill colectors


----------



## Jer (Nov 13, 2008)

Did a bid this morning. Almost 200' of aluminum crown with a total of 25 outside miters and 10 can light boxes. A total of just over a square of F.C. shake spread out through three gables. My crown man went with me to measure the job and didnt even wanna get out of the truck when he saw the cut-up pig. Gonna have to hope we get it though cause things are so dead.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> And yes I spend thousands of dollars on advertising every year...


Where?


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Mr. Mike said:


> Where?


How are you doing Mike? You and I have talked on the phone last summer, you were swamped and wanted to sub out some work. I was busy too and couldn't help you. 

I spent two grand on an advertisement in the Yellow Book, it circulates in Oldham, Bullit, Jefferson, Clark, Floyd etc., in the Kentuckiana area. I also have advertised for ten years in the Evening News and New Albany Tribune. My totals for advertising normally come out to around 3500 bucks a year. Now that may not sound like a lot for some folks, but believe me, it's a lot of money for us. The results have been mixed, although I think 2008 is/was a bad year from most perspectives. 

Getting a web page is next on my list, it just seems to be the wave of the present and future. Newspapers and phone books could very well be obsolete in five-ten years.


----------



## Mark58 (Feb 3, 2009)

Work has been sporadic around here. Have had some small residential repaints and handyman work. Do have two exterior repaints coming up this spring if everything holds up but that's about it. Have been working with Servicemagic since mid-November with so-so results....


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I am hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit. The economy may be down but I try and see the good side of it.

Last year I spent roughly 20k on advertising, the 11 years before that I averaged close to the same but as much as 40k. For 09 I have cut way back, going with just the internet and vehicle wraps to a budget of only 4k, I expect to do the same amount of work this year in a perfect world since I felt the only things that worked last year was the internet and wraps.:thumbup:


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

Its slow in ohio....
I've bought a dirt cheap foreclosure-fixer-upper to keep myself in work for the near term. hopefully things will be a bit better when Im done with that one. Or I'll buy another one I guess and keep doing that until I can get more outside work, or they won't lend me any more money, or I give up any contracting and do real estate full time.
Kind of hate to borrow money to pay myself, but you do what you have to do.
when Im done, I'll rent the place or sell it if housing is any better than now.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> Dorman: Getting a web page is next on my list, it just seems to be the wave of the present and future. Newspapers and phone books could very well be obsolete in five-ten years.


I do think you need to get a website, I get an average of 3 Leads a week in bad winters like this, and I average 15 Leads per week during the summer. Cost me about 20k for what I have online, but with everything and me being more advanced I could achieve the very same thing now for around $6,000.00 and that could be payed over a few years, so for as little as $1500.00 per year you could be up and running.


----------



## Sportioli (Dec 18, 2007)

Mr. Mike said:


> I do think you need to get a website, I get an average of 3 Leads a week in bad winters like this, and I average 15 Leads per week during the summer. Cost me about 20k for what I have online, but with everything and me being more advanced I could achieve the very same thing now for around $6,000.00 and that could be payed over a few years, so for as little as $1500.00 per year you could be up and running.


I set 4 leads from my website just yesterday. Listen to Mr. Mike! He's a God when it comes to making the phone ring a lot for cheap.. :clap:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Sportioli said:


> I set 4 leads from my website just yesterday. Listen to Mr. Mike! He's a God when it comes to making the phone ring a lot for cheap.. :clap:



I quit listening to that guy yesterday...


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

I just wrapped up a big 10 day job.






Walking the dog for a customer.
Actually I don't mind as its a 20 year customer with lots of properties.
I did have a customer of mine call and ask for painting advice for some things they were going to do themselves. I haven't worked for them in 4-5 years. I kind of liked that. I don't think they will call anyone else when they have a paying job.But maybe that's a sign of the times.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

monkey said:


> I did have a customer of mine call and ask for painting advice for some things they were going to do themselves.




Unless it was a relative or really good friend, I don't think I'd like that very much.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Unless it was a relative or really good friend, I don't think I'd like that very much.


It would rub me the wrong way a bit also.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Dorman,

How you doing now buddy, phone ringing more?


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Mike,
No the phone hasn't been ringing much. I did bid a insurance job Friday in New Albany. My cousin just finished his basement and wants me to paint it in a couple of weeks too. 

I haven't gotten the web site up yet. Who did your website? I don't know much about building one or even who to call. How much do they typically run for the run of the mill type site, nothing fancy mind you, just an average web page. Spring can't get here quick enough!


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Dorman Painting said:


> Mike,
> No the phone hasn't been ringing much. I did bid a insurance job Friday in New Albany. My cousin just finished his basement and wants me to paint it in a couple of weeks too.
> 
> I haven't gotten the web site up yet. Who did your website? I don't know much about building one or even who to call. How much do they typically run for the run of the mill type site, nothing fancy mind you, just an average web page. Spring can't get here quick enough!


I called sleeklogos.com yesterday they have some decent package deals.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

How slow are you...............:sad: I was at 2 different paint suppliers today
both begging for my business and I mean begging..........SW store is a ghost town...................


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

THINKPAINTING said:


> How slow are you...............:sad: I was at 2 different paint suppliers today
> both begging for my business and I mean begging..........SW store is a ghost town...................


Ditto here. 
SW has seen "fit" to embrace me after 10 years of forgetting my name. I am one of the few contractors who has not gone bankrupt stiffing them for thousands of dollars in materials.

ha ha, bastards.

:laughing:


----------



## tutran4 (Jan 20, 2009)

Slowest winter so far.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Dorman:

To get the best, most findable websites no days I really think you need to lease them, I would think it will be around $100.00 to $200.00 per month. Call me anytime if you want a few pointers.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

When you start seeing the paint store parking lots filled with cars and painters sitting in them waiting for work, you know its getting bad. Hasnt happened here yet.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> When you start seeing the paint store parking lots filled with cars and painters sitting in them waiting for work, you know its getting bad. Hasnt happened here yet.


Here they eye ball you pretending to be reading labels, when you are walking towards the door they will say "Haay meester joo need painting?"
That is a *real* bad sign.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I was going from one job to another today and stopped at a BK to grab a burger, had three guys ask me if I was hiring before I got out the door.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

A few weeks ago while I was driving my van, I pulled off to the side of the road while on a phone call. Apparently I was about 50 yards past the Salvation Army that all the day laborers hang out at looking for work. I just happened to look in my rear view mirror to see a _*swarm* _of guys running towards me! Put it in drive & floored it!


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I was going from one job to another today and stopped at a BK to grab a burger, had three guys ask me if I was hiring before I got out the door.


Whites are sometimes the death of us, I have been told by old Union painters that the rules state that they have to wear regular clothes to and from the site.
I would not have believed it if I didn't watch them do it and with situations like yours I could justify it.




Schmidt & Co said:


> A few weeks ago while I was driving my van, I pulled off to the side of the road while on a phone call. Apparently I was about 50 yards past the Salvation Army that all the day laborers hang out at looking for work. I just happened to look in my rear view mirror to see a _*swarm* _of guys running towards me! Put it in drive & floored it!


 GO GO GO *GO*!!!!


unless you need some quick demolition and clean up work done.

just kidding.















sort of.


----------

